# what do you do?



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

what do you do when the place you keep your horses is completely surrounded by barb wire and they wont make any afford to replace it? what do you do when your trainer never comes to the barn and never works with your horse? I dont what to do anymore I'm at my whits end!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I don't mind barbed wire so long as it is kept tight. 
I also only pay my trainer per ride for that reason.

The solution sounds like you should be looking to move barns and get a new trainer if you have talked to the trainer about it already. 

As far as the barbed wire, I wouldn't bother trying to get them to replace it. It's expensive to replace all fencing and they'd need more of a reason than you asking them to.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

Spastic_Dove said:


> I don't mind barbed wire so long as it is kept tight.
> I also only pay my trainer per ride for that reason.
> 
> The solution sounds like you should be looking to move barns and get a new trainer if you have talked to the trainer about it already.
> ...


 Hows is more than one horse getting horse getting hurt one it for a reason and one horse was mine and now hes almost blind in one eye because of it


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

So then it sounds like you would be better off moving your horse to a location that has the type of facilities you want for your horse(s).


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I move barns.

or I would if I boarded


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

If the facility you are at does not meet your personal expectations and needs, move to one that does.

There is some barbed wire at the place my horse is boarded, since she is extremely respectful of fences (too dang busy trying to open the gates and leave to be bothered with a fence), it's not a concern to me.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I know fencing varies by areas, but I have never been a fan of barbed wire at all, and would never have been at a place that had it in the first place. If I find something unacceptable at the barn or with the trainer, I change. I am paying them, after all.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Sounds as if you need to move your horse.. If the place had barb wire when you moved there, then you knew the risk and went ahead and boarded your horse.Its sad that your horse got hurt, but that doesn't make it mandatory that the BO replaces the fences because of that reason.
I am sure that there are plenty of people that will gladly take your boarding space at the stable. From reading the forum, seems as if board facilities are hard to come by, so I imagine they have no problem keeping the place full or horses.
I have barb wire on some of the fencing here and where my horses go for the summer . Have not had an issue with it. When neighbors put pushy horses and mules in the pasture next to mine, I just put up hot wire and took care of that problem fast. My horses respect the wire and REALLY respect the hot wire, was pretty funny to see the pushy horses/mules push against the fence. Man, you could hear the ZAP and those critters sure moved away fast. If you still want to board at your place and hate the fences, ask if you can put up hot wire for the area your horse is in. If that doesn't work and you hate the fence, then move.


----------



## Go Slow Woah (Dec 30, 2010)

I dislike barb wire and have seen some horrific results of it,personally I would not have my horse around with fencing like that...just my two cents worth


----------



## equestrian (Oct 12, 2010)

Our barn has barb wire in some of the turn out areas, I just make sure Bourbon doesn't get turned out anywhere that has it.

I've found since I moved to Florida that barb wire is the go-to fence in the south. I've never seen it anywhere up in MA.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

You knew when you moved your horse that the facility had barbed wire fencing. If it wasn't acceptable, then you shouldn't have taken your horse there.

Horses are born trying to commit suicide, so it's our responsibility as owners to make sure they're as safe as possible. The fencing was apparently fine in your opinion _until_ your horse got hurt, so you can't expect a BO to take on a massive expense just because you think it's dangerous now.

Move your animal to a different facility, don't pay your trainer for lessons unless she actually shows up, or get a new, more reliable trainer. Problems solved.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

shaggy said:


> Hows is more than one horse getting horse getting hurt one it for a reason and one horse was mine and now hes almost blind in one eye because of it


Was it there before your horse was?


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

wow wasnt excepting to chewed out over this.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

mls said:


> Was it there before your horse was?


 yes i was taking lessons there before i bought my horses but it sould have been my trainers(who owns the land) to tell me the risk of the fence before i bought the horses. both of my horses have been cut on that fence as well as a couple of her horses too. so my thought why have something thats not only a danger to your horses but someone elses too


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> You knew when you moved your horse that the facility had barbed wire fencing. If it wasn't acceptable, then you shouldn't have taken your horse there.
> 
> I didnt move them there i was already taking lessons there before i bought them


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Ok, so if I have this right....you took lessons at a place and subsequently bought horses from that facility, right? Now you are learning more about fencing, people and horses, and are thinking that the place that was fine when you had less knowledge should change now that you know more? Sorry, but that doesn't usually happen. You know more, you are now better able to use that knowledge to get your horses in a better place, and get yourself a proper trainer who respects you enough to show up. That is what you need to do. Put on your big girl panties and go for it.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> Horses are born trying to commit suicide, so it's our responsibility as owners to make sure they're as safe as possible.


I shouldn't laugh but this was hilarious and so true, I swear a horse could hurt itself in a padded room 

As for the barbed wire - I have kept horses in barbed wire before without incident. Having said that it is not my favourite type of fencing and I do avoid it. 

Bear in mind that fencing is incredibly expensive and it may not be an option for the owners to replace it. Also, the trainers lack of work ethic may not be something that you have the power to change.

The only thing in this situation that you DO have the power to change is whether you choose to keep your horse in that environment or not. If you don't like it, you just have to move elsewhere to a place that will meet your standards.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

franknbeans said:


> Ok, so if I have this right....you took lessons at a place and subsequently bought horses from that facility, right? Now you are learning more about fencing, people and horses, and are thinking that the place that was fine when you had less knowledge should change now that you know more? Sorry, but that doesn't usually happen. You know more, you are now better able to use that knowledge to get your horses in a better place, and get yourself a proper trainer who respects you enough to show up. That is what you need to do. Put on your big girl panties and go for it.


Totally agree!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

shaggy said:


> I didnt move them there i was already taking lessons there before i bought them


I still fail to see how this is anyone else's problem except yours.

If you were taking lessons there and bought horses from them and boarded them there, the fencing was apparently fine with you until your horses hurt themselves.

You're trying to lay blame on someone else, when the responsibility falls squarely on your own shoulders. The owners obviously know the issues with barbed wire, but it's _their_ facility and they have every right to use whatever fencing they choose.

Now that your horses have been hurt, you want the owners to shoulder the expense of putting up different fencing. Um, no. It doesn't work that way. If you're so concerned, move your horses to a facility where the fencing is more to your liking.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

shaggy said:


> yes i was taking lessons there before i bought my horses but it sould have been my trainers(who owns the land) to tell me the risk of the fence before i bought the horses. both of my horses have been cut on that fence as well as a couple of her horses too. so my thought why have something thats not only a danger to your horses but someone elses too


If you purchased the lesson horses from the facility where they had always been - what was the prior history of injury?


----------



## kindredspirit (Jul 9, 2010)

I'd move if it were me.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

kindredspirit said:


> I'd move if it were me.


 i know im working on it actually were working buying our own place


----------

